# Piano - intrumental arias - cd advice



## Cloudberry (Sep 4, 2012)

The other day In my car I heard a piano-version of a famous opera aria, i.e. no vocals. Great to practice singing. I have searched the web to find some albums but no real luck. Any advice of good cd' in this specific genre would be appreciated. I am a happy amateur so I would prefeer rather famous pieces like Puccini, Rossini, Mozart or Verdi. Oh and I am male. Thanks!


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

There are specialty CDs that are recorded precisely for opera students. They have a piano or small chamber orchestra accompaniment but no voice. 

I've however forgotten the product title and therefore can't help you directly, except that you do some internet searches. But these special CDs do exist and aren't pricey at all. They will have voice-free arias for specific voices, such as baritone, and each CD has about a dozen tracks. The instrumental music is performed by small orchestral groups mostly in the now-free Eastern European countries, a nice way for small groups in smallish cities to make some revenue.

I never used them myself when I was singing opera. I'd just over-sing the famous baritone on the full length opera CD and practice at home or while driving, or sitting out in the park with my discman and earphones.

I seem to remember that the product name for these specialty voice-free CDs was something like "Solo Arts" or "Aria Voice" or similar.


----------

